# Need a family doctor



## Thunder the Great (Jan 4, 2022)

Hi, my wife and I have recently moved to Caldas da Reinha from Switzerland. We have private health insurance and would like to have a good English speaking family doctor in the area. Any recommendations please?

I’m new here. Please excuse me if I have posted this at a wrong place.

Thanks a million!


----------



## Brown Trout (Jan 6, 2022)

Thunder the Great said:


> Hi, my wife and I have recently moved to Caldas da Reinha from Switzerland. We have private health insurance and would like to have a good English speaking family doctor in the area. Any recommendations please?
> 
> I’m new here. Please excuse me if I have posted this at a wrong place.
> 
> Thanks a million!


Hi Thunder the Great,
Just read your post. We have been living just outside Caldas now for 6 months having left the UK behind. Last week we went to our Centre do Saude in Obidos to get our Utente numbers (National Health numbers after waiting 2 months) and whilst in conversation with the staff there about doctors generally, we were recommended to keep our private medical insurance because most of the family doctors have left the area and moved to the bigger cities of Porto and Lisbon. We were told that the Centre do Saude would be unable to add us to their list of patients as they were overrun and did not have enough doctors to meet demand.
We are aware that there are english speaking doctors and staff at Clinimed in Obidos but it’s a private clinic and not associated with Medis Healthcare, if you have cover with that insurer.

In a nutshell, we haven’t found what you are also searching for to date. If we need a doctor, we will either have to use our private healthcare that has an association with the CUF hospital/clinic in Torres Vedras or pay to see the doctor at Clinimed, Obidos. 

These has been our observations of the situation which doesn’t directly answer your question but may help to explain why you may be having difficulty finding the right doctor / practice.
If you do find what you are looking for we would be very interested to know the details.
Best of luck.
B.T.


----------



## Thunder the Great (Jan 4, 2022)

Hi B.T. - thanks very much for your comprehensive reply. We were wondering why it’s so hard to find private practitioners in this area. Now we know…

We found a private surgeon in Caldas - let me know if you need that information. We do intend to keep our private insurance and don’t mind to pay the fees upfront then get reimbursement except hospitalization. Will continue the search for a GP.

Will share with you if we find someone.

Very best


----------



## RiderOP (9 mo ago)

Visit Doral Health And Wellness to get a new family doctor.They have the best family doctor Brownsville. They treat patients in the best specialized care available. For major injuries, a high-tech diagnostic system and laser treatment are available. Use the services right away. Hope it helps.


----------

